# Source: 76ers Interested In McGrady



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> An NBA source confirmed that the Sixers and Rockets have had discussions about Tracy McGrady. Houston is looking to deal McGrady and his expiring $23 million contract by the Feb. 19 trade deadline. An ESPN.com story Tuesday claimed the Sixers "hinted at a package of (Andre) Iguodala and Samuel Dalembert for McGrady," though the source said the Sixers "didn't hint."


http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/145450-source-76ers-interested-in-mcgrady?eref=fromSI


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Whatever. As much as I'd love to see Andre go somewhere where he can be successful, this doesn't really gain the sixers anything. Even with that cap space, they won't get anything useful in free agency. And they're going to be haunted by the Brand deal for three more years.

Being a sixers fan hasn't been this depressing in a while.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*sigh*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I wonder where those rumors are coming from and if any of them are actually legit.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rumors are coming from Philly. One of their beat writers broke this in a blog about a week ago (and it's why I brought it up in another thread). This is a dumb move. I wouldn't be as mad if the cap was going to stay the same, but since it's not it won't really help too much. It'd be high lottery or bust.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I just remembered when a McGrady-Iverson-Brand trio would've been the most exciting news in the league.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Can I be your G.M.? Really, I don't think I could do any worse.


----------

